# Trying to understand Tire Sizing



## atlchris (Aug 11, 2012)

I just recently bought myself a new road bike. I wanted to buy some spare tubes but was having trouble understanding the tube sizing.

My bike uses a 700 x 25c (28 x 15 / 8 x 1). What does all this mean? When buying a tube, I see 700 x 20 - 25 or 700 x 25 - 35. Which would be the better option for my tire. Do you all have a recommended brand?

I am an Amazon Prime member so I was looking to buy from there.

http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=sr_nr_p...&keywords=700+25c+tube&ie=UTF8&qid=1345409791

Any of those decent? Do you all have a better buying online option?


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

Let's not bother with the meanings of "700c" and such. It will just confuse things.

Your bike's wheel, tire and tube diameter is "700c". 
Your tire's width is "25mm" in a world of 23, 25, 28, 32mm and more. 25mm is perfect for most people for sporty road use..
Wider tires will fit on those rims (yes up to 32mm and more) but the tire width will be limited to what your frame and fork will take. Wider tires provide more cushion for heavier loads.
Tubes fit a range of tires' widths as they stretch when they inflate. You need 700 x 20-25. There is way more rubber (and weight) in a 25-35mm tube. Too much for you with 25mm tires.
I'll assume that your rims need "Presta" tube valves. Some bikes use "Schraeder" valves that are the same as your car tires.

I prefer to buy more name-brand tubes than those you saw. I like Continental personally.

Look them up on the BikeTiresDirect site. I can't vouch for BTD as I've never bought from them but they do have a big range of tire products.

More questions?


----------



## c_h_i_n_a_m_a_n (Mar 3, 2012)

Mike T. said:


> ... I like Continental personally ...


+1 you have Race 28 tube or Race 28 Light tube or Race 28 Supersonic tube ...
am using the Light tube and happy with them so far ...

or Maxxis

btw Presta valve
View attachment 263040


----------

